# Simple Request



## Nakhi (Aug 4, 2009)

I am pretty stuck for names as I start my new set of stories. I am not saying I cannot come up with something on my own, I am just asking for a bit of help getting it started. Full credit given (Of course. I am not that much of an asshole.) for any name offered.

Here is the simple basis behind my new stories: On my FA page is the main story, The Empire of Anea. That has become the center of my writing now, but I focus on one nation and only and handful of characters throughout. That leaves a lot of story I could cover. Simply put, these stories will explain more about the countries and go more in depth with the characters mentioned.

Basically, I just want to create a "universe" set around this story. That is what it comes down to.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 4, 2009)

Names are simple. Just throw letters together until something coherent comes out of it. <3


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 5, 2009)

I like picking a language and heading to baby name sites. :3 They usually will list names by origin as well as meaning, so you can get names that reflect your characters in certain ways.


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> Names are simple. Just throw letters together until something coherent comes out of it. <3



Yeah, that s how I got by. Thank you. I will try and do that.



TakeWalker said:


> I like picking a language and heading to baby name sites. :3 They usually will list names by origin as well as meaning, so you can get names that reflect your characters in certain ways.



Hmm... Never heard of that. I might give that a try. Thank you.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.behindthename.com/

One good site for first names.

http://surnames.behindthename.com/

One good site for surnames. Take a peek there. I have found these sites very helpful when trying to come up with good and descriptive names.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 5, 2009)

These might help. They are resources of language construction. 
http://www.ruf.rice.edu/~pound/

http://www.fantasist.net/conlang.shtml


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 5, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> http://www.behindthename.com/
> 
> One good site for first names.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I have used the first name one before, but not the surname.



Theoriae said:


> These might help. They are resources of language construction.
> http://www.ruf.rice.edu/~pound/
> 
> http://www.fantasist.net/conlang.shtml



Thank you. I will take a look.


----------

